# Anyone from Turkey?



## Smason94 (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I live in Istanbul and I am interested to become a Mason. Can anyone please help me become part of the fraternity?


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 14, 2021)

I should think it most unlikely anyone will give an anonymous poster such information for that country.


----------



## Winter (Apr 15, 2021)

Smason94 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I live in Istanbul and I am interested to become a Mason. Can anyone please help me become part of the fraternity?



I believe this is the regular Grand Lodge of Turkey.
https://www.mason.org.tr/


----------



## Smason94 (Apr 17, 2021)

Glen Cook said:


> I should think it most unlikely anyone will give an anonymous poster such information for that country.


Yes I can understand. But there should be some way for people to join Freemasonry here in Istanbul. Grand Lodge is closed. They don't tell anything. Guards just say "its closed". No email. I called on phone and they only speak Turkish. There is lodge for English speakers here but I don't know it's address, phone number or email. I just know Lodge name and number.


----------



## Smason94 (Apr 17, 2021)

Winter said:


> I believe this is the regular Grand Lodge of Turkey.
> https://www.mason.org.tr/


It's closed due to lockdown here


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 17, 2021)

Smason94 said:


> Yes I can understand. But there should be some way for people to join Freemasonry here in Istanbul. Grand Lodge is closed. They don't tell anything. Guards just say "its closed". No email. I called on phone and they only speak Turkish. There is lodge for English speakers here but I don't know it's address, phone number or email. I just know Lodge name and number.


Are you not from Turkey?

There is a way to join: know a mason.


----------



## Mike Martin (Apr 18, 2021)

Smason94 said:


> Yes I can understand. But there should be some way for people to join Freemasonry here in Istanbul. Grand Lodge is closed. They don't tell anything. Guards just say "its closed". No email. I called on phone and they only speak Turkish. There is lodge for English speakers here but I don't know it's address, phone number or email. I just know Lodge name and number.


I’m having a little difficulty following your logic if you think an English speaking Turkish Lodge would be available when a Turkish speaking Turkish Lodge is not?

Also I’m not sure you’re going to have much luck finding an English speaking Lodge there, are you sure about the info you have?


----------



## Elexir (Apr 19, 2021)

Smason94 said:


> It's closed due to lockdown here



To be blunt

You will have to wait until lockdown is lifted then, its as simple as that.

Any activity might simply be to current members.
We are in a wierd situation where things are diffrent from what they used to be.


----------

